# Quick links



## pieanne

Hello, all!
My "quick links" function hasn't been working for a while.
Would any of you know why?

Thanks!


----------



## panjandrum

That's very odd?
Mine are working OK.
Are any of the functions working?


----------



## pieanne

Yes, as far as I can see... (I don't use many 'fancy' ones)
Might it have something to do with spam stoppers or whatever it is?


----------



## Nunty

The only Quick Links link I ever use is "Subscriptions" and it's working fine for me.


----------



## pieanne

Hey, it's quite handy! I had never tried it 
But it's weird, if "subscriptions" works, why doesn't the other?
[puzzled pie]


----------



## Nunty

Which other doesn't work, pieanne?


----------



## pieanne

My buddy list


----------



## Etcetera

Curious. Mine seems to be fine. 
Are you still experiencing the same problem? It might have been just temporary bug.


----------



## pieanne

Just checked: yes.
Would it have anything to do with pop-up prevention?


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Pieanne 

In order to have your problem more easily identified:
- how long is exactly "for a while"? One week, since yesterday only?
- can you more precisely describe "doesn't work"? what are you intending to do? (disply your buddy list, modify it...) Do you get an error message?

Aidez-nous à vous aider, plus nous aurons de détails, mieux nous cernerons le problème...


----------



## Punky Zoé

pieanne said:


> Just checked: yes.
> Would it have anything to do with pop-up prevention?


Je ne pense pas, puisqu'elles sont bloquées chez moi et que les liens fonctionnent. De plus la liste d'amis s'affiche dans la même fenêtre.


----------



## pieanne

Hello, Agnés  

I'd say my "for a while" must be about 2 or 3 weeks.
"Doesn't work": when I click on "buddy list", I just get a "b-bop" sound, and nothing shows, nothing happens.

Does it help?


----------



## Agnès E.

I hope so, pieanne. Merci ! 

Mike is going to be immediately informed about this techical issue. I hope he will be able to fix it or have it fixed by vBulletin people...

By the way: can you access your buddy-list from your user control panel (UCP)? In other words: is the problem your buddy-list, actually?


----------



## pieanne

De rien  
But I think it must come from y PC...
And it's not as if I couldn't access to the site or post!


----------



## Jana337

Pieanne, here's a panacea for all local problems: Clear your cache, restart your browser and try again.


----------



## pieanne

:S   What's "my cache"?


----------



## Jana337

Click.


----------



## pieanne

I just deleted all my temp. files, but I still can't get to my buddy list...
(But it won't kill me, you know. I'm just curious. But well, it was handy)


----------



## Jana337

And the link to your buddy list that you can find in your User Control Panel?

Didn't you install anything that could have affected the way your browser deals with pop-ups?


----------



## pieanne

Jana337 said:


> And the link to your buddy list that you can find in your User Control Panel? It's still there, but it doesn't tell me who's online
> 
> Didn't you install anything that could have affected the way your browser deals with pop-ups?


 Nothing that I can think of...


----------



## zaby

Bonjour Pieanne 

Can you access your buddy list at the following address : http://forum.wordreference.com/misc.php?do=buddylist ?


----------



## Jana337

One more trick that (sometimes) helps with subscriptions: Go to your options, scroll down, hit Reset and select your original settings again.


----------



## pieanne

zaby said:


> Bonjour Pieanne
> 
> Can you access your buddy list at the following address : http://forum.wordreference.com/misc.php?do=buddylist ?


 
Oui, ça marche!    

Merci à tous de votre aide, c'est extrèmement gentil!


----------

